# Riskiest hair cut?



## bonbon412 (Dec 13, 2004)

What's the riskiest haircut you've ever gotten? For me, its when I got my long hair cut to a short layered style that was just above the shoulders. Much shorter than what I was used to and I was scared of the layers since they are kind of a committment, but it turned out OK!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 14, 2004)

That probably had to be when I think I was like 7 years old... I had pretty much waist length hair, and chopped it just above my shoulders. My face had never looked as fat and round as it did after that final snip... I felt all sophisticated and older, but looking back at pictures I could almost smack myself for doing that. My hair has never been that long since, and as much as I try to grow it out - It always seems to stay mid-back length. (about 7 inches from my shoulders) I wish I could get it that long again, but it always seems to get so straggly at the ends when it finally breaks that mid-way point...


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 14, 2004)

Last February I got a the shortest cut I ever had, with the shortest layers about at the top of my ears, with the back a little longer and flipped out. Well, with my round face and glasses I looked like a boy!! I've been growing it out ever since -- I trimmed my hair exactly once between getting that hair cut and my July wedding! (Fortunately my hair was long enough to curl and look feminine for my wedding!) Not sure what possessed me to try a new hair cut so close to the wedding, but it turned out okay!


----------



## keaLoha (Dec 14, 2004)

i was a senior in high school &amp; chopped off my shoulder blade-length hair into a long pixie. not good when your hair's wavy &amp; 17.



i got over it after 2 weeks, but was quite tramatized initially.


----------



## Pinktronic (Dec 14, 2004)

CELINE DION. When she had shorter hair. I took a pic in and my hair turned out horrible. My cousin told me as I walked over to her, she said "I wondered who that boy was walking over towards me"


----------



## Laura (Dec 14, 2004)

I've never went for a risky cut, i did however ask for blonde highlights when i was about 14 &amp; they turned out yellow!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jan 9, 2005)

Hmmmm........

That would have to be when I brought home my hair razor from work &amp; got really bored while the DH was out playing poker with the guys!

I went in the bathroom &amp; razored off everything that was above finger-length!

It actually didn't look that bad! My hair was red then, and I looked kinda like Annie Lennox.


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 4, 2006)

my hair was prolly 18 inches and i cut down to an inch and a half.

it was a nightmare.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 4, 2006)

i went from long hair to super short hair cut that looked like a guys. when i look back at pics of it now, it was really ugly.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 4, 2006)

Apparently when I was 9 y.o. I didn't brush my hair well enough, and formed a nice rat's nest that had to be cut out... Which ended up being the lower 1/4 of my head! So, I did end up rockin' the nicely shaved back of the head look! At least it was in style then! LMAO!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 6, 2006)

I had my hair almost reaching my booty and well I did not decide it but the lady cut it all up to my ears. I just told her to cut 45-6 inches, and layer it. She cut it all off.

But the riskiest I ever been is getting it cut more than 2-4 inches and layering and going back to the same stylist. I know scary Eh! lol


----------



## Porpoise (Oct 6, 2006)

Senior year I was fed up with straightening my all one length naturally wavy/curly hair so I had a lot cut off and layered and learned how to wear it curly. It was very dramatic but the best decision I ever made when coming to deal with my hair!


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 7, 2006)

I went from shoulder length hair, to a cut like "Lisa Rinna" hair, but not quiet as short as hers. I was bored with my hair and I always liked her hair. It turned out excellent, and it looked good but, too short for me.

It has grown out about 4 inches and I think I will stick with longer hair!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 8, 2006)

I had long hair, and I got it cut to a bob at the chin. It didn't look good since my hair is so thin...it stuck to my head!


----------



## xwaldo (Oct 8, 2006)

in grade 1, my mom cut it from being mid-back, and then she told me she'd give me a trim, and then after it was just brushing the tops of my ears.


----------



## sproutwings (Oct 8, 2006)

When I was a freshman in high school, I had waist-length hair. I had it dyed BLUE for a couple months (remember Manic Panic??). I ended up shaving my head! Worst mistake EVER!


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 8, 2006)

When I was younger I had longgg hair. Like below my butt. I went in and had it cut off to about the bottom of my chin. It was sooo short. To this day, if I get it cut shorter than shoulder length it looks horrible on me. I have a chubby face, lol. I am always tempted to cut it off though, because short hair looks sooo cute in a ponytail lol.


----------



## jessimau (Oct 9, 2006)

My riskiest was an A-line bob (vidal sassoon style). I gave up on it because it was too much work. My hair's really fine, so it takes a lot of effort to give it volume.


----------



## momidoll (Oct 19, 2006)

this is a pic of my riskiest haircut, but I just love short hair



now I usually wear my hair a little longer, but still short like halle berry or eva pigford.


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

you LOOK like halle berri!!! hot!

my riskiest cut was when i had my hair to mid back and my hairdresser cut it inot a short bob ala robin( that singer there) anyways UGH lol


----------



## momidoll (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks for the compliment, you're pretty hot too, I checked out your profile


----------



## shivs (Oct 19, 2006)

when my hair was dont to my butt

and ic ut it aove my chin in my bathroom in short choppy


----------



## sm91396 (Oct 19, 2006)

My riskiest cut is the one I wear now- I had shoulder length and I went all spiky in the back and longer in the front-hard to explain so I'll attach the pic I used-only you can't see the back-it's about 2 inches long and I spike it out or flip it under depending on mood. And she cut it shorter at the crown-so it spikes up too.I dig short hair!


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 20, 2006)

My hair is just now growing out from when I cut my hair to above my chin. Before I cut it I had it about mid-way down my back and this was the longest I had had it since I was little. I think my face looks too fat w/ short hair. But I love the way a lot of short haircuts look, just not on me.


----------

